# This One Arrived This Morning



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

- - here's the Lewis's "ticka-timex" arrived this morning, thanks to a heads-up from Norm on the Timex forum. It's undergoing a wind-it-up and see test just now, seems to be working quite well, but could do with a clean and lube, definitely. 










and the innards are










What a pity there's no box or papers, but a nice piece of Timex history just the same - probably as rare if not rarer than a Dorado in one sense, I'd guess not as many were made or survived.

Keeping time at present, and deserving a new strap, it's condition is very mint"y"-ish. You see it as it arrived, *no cleaning* whatsoever!

This would have been made for the "Lewis's" Department Stores, nowt to do with the current John Lewis, probably dates from 50's/60's


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks in pretty good nick Mel, well done.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Finally.....A watch that's younger than you are! And she's a beauty.


----------

